

Brain Chips: Artificial Intelligence Is All in Your Head - sliceghost
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/22/artificial-intelligence

======
joeyo
Anyone know of specific researchers or a company actually working on #2? Is
there a 510(k) pending for such a device?

